# Sticky  IMPORTANT: SEND US AN EMAIL if you'd like a new thread posted in this forum



## SAS Admin (May 28, 2012)

This forum will now be used for study postings only. *You may post and discuss findings in the awareness forum.*

We at SAS would like to review the posts before they appear in this forum.

Just send me whatever you'd like to be posted and we'll get back to you. Thanks!

You can email us here:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/sendmessage.php?subject=3

Please include the following information:

- The title
- The description
- The name of the university/college/organization
- The full name and title of the primary researcher (or, if another person's name, then an explanation of who they are and what their qualifications are)
- An email address and/or phone number
- Any criteria for where participants have to live to participate (especially if online)
- A URL with more information about the study (preferred, but not required)
-*NEW: We now require proof that your study has passed an ethical review board. Please send us a copy of your approved consent form, approved methods, or something similar.*

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/sendmessage.php?subject=2

We will review the information submitted and contact you with your research listing or if we have additional questions.


----------

